# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Israel, soluciones para el agua

## ben-amar

He encontrado este blog que me parece bastante interesante sobre las soluciones a la falta de agua. Espero que os guste.


Israel, un país con problemas y soluciones para el agua
Publicado por José Aguado Alonso el 30 Abril, 2008
Comentarios (12)

*En Israel los niños crecen con el mensaje de que cada gota cuenta*. Y con esta filosofía este país ha tensado un bien escaso hasta extremos insospechados. No resulta nada fácil abastecer de agua un país que, aunque pequeño (sólo tiene siete millones de habitantes), tiene su mitad sur invadida de desierto. Su agua siempre ha sido escasa y de mala calidad. Apenas llueve, y el mar de Galilea se agota. Sin embargo han sabido dar soluciones a muchos de sus problemas. Es una experiencia de la que los demás nos podemos aprovechar.



[Grupo de Ingeniería Química. Universidad de Alcalá]

Israel ha hecho de la necesidad no sólo virtud, sino también un negocio con excelentes perspectivas de futuro. El país sabe que el mercado del agua crece de forma inversamente proporcional a su escasez: cuanta menos hay, más perspectivas de vender tecnología que mejore su abastecimiento y calidad.


            La dimensión del mercado mundial de agua se estima en 450.000 millones de dólares anuales y crece a un ritmo del 7% y 8%, según explican los responsables del programa NewTech, la densa red tecnológica del sector que gestiona el Gobierno. Israel ha elevado el agua a elemento estratégico de seguridad nacional. Y en esa lógica funcionan sus empresas, como si todas fueran eslabones de una misma cadena. Así que el país se ha convertido en un gigantesco laboratorio de pruebas de diversas tecnologías, en las que Israel es líder mundial.



*Reciclaje del agua*: Es el país que más recicla agua del mundo, hasta el 75% de sus recursos hídricos. Curiosamente, España es el segundo, aunque sólo alcance el 12%. La empresa nacional Mekorot se dedica a depurar aguas residuales: el resultado es sorprendente. No utilizamos ningún método químico, explica Offif Lenanin, ingeniero de la compañía, todo el proceso es natural, a base de bacterias que comen la materia orgánica y de varios procesos de depuración. De esta planta de tratamiento sale el 20% del agua de irrigación de todo el país.


*Riego por goteo*: Precisamente, la empresa israelí Netafim es capaz de convertir la tierra más árida en un campo de cultivo. No es que seamos brillantes, simplemente necesitábamos sobrevivir. Y en pleno desierto del Negev, en el sur del país, la empresa ha desarrollado las tecnologías más punteras de irrigación por goteo, que venden a medio mundo, España incluida, donde han entrado de la mano de la española Regaber, de distribución y comercialización de sistemas de riego, control y gestión del agua. El secreto, que la empresa guarda preciadamente en este enclave del sur, se basa en un principio aparentemente sencillo: regar la planta y no el suelo, aunque la tecnología que se esconde en los tubos de plástico que se instalan a lo largo de los cultivos tiene a sus espaldas 50 años de investigación y desarrollo. Con este sistema se evita hasta el 20% de evaporación de agua y se ahorra hasta el 80%, frente al 40% con los sistemas de riego tradicionales.



*Desalinización de agua marina*. Será en el futuro la principal fuente de abastecimiento de Israel. La planta de la localidad de Ashkelon, en mitad del país, es la más grande del mundo. Prohibido hacer fotografías a la torre de vapor de agua: cuestión de seguridad. Ashkelon no es una planta desaladora como cualquier otra en otro país. La desaladora de Ashkelon, formada por dos líneas idénticas, tiene una capacidad de producción de  330.000 m3/día de agua desalada, mediante 32 módulos de ósmosis inversa, suficiente para atender una población de 1.400.000 habitantes. Esta planta produce agua de alta calidad a un precio muy competitivo, 0.5/m3.


*Lluvia artificial*: Además de la ya experimentada creación de lluvia artificial con la dispersión de ioduro de plata, otra idea que parece suscitar algo más de optimismo entre la comunidad científica consiste en crear nubes artificiales que luego generen la lluvia. Varios investigadores de la Universidad Ben Gurion de Israel (junto con  la Universidad Libre de Bruselas y la NASA) pretenden ser los primeros en lograr esta hazaña. El Proyecto Geshem (lluvia en hebreo) consiste en cubrir superficies de entre 4 y 9 kilómetros cuadrados con un material térmico negro que absorbe la luz del sol. De esta manera, se elevará aire con 40 a 50 grados centígrados mayor que la temperatura reinante, generando nubes que acabarían provocando precipitaciones. El sistema se basa en el fenómeno conocido como isla de calor de las ciudades, que pueden tener hasta 10 grados más de temperatura debido al asfalto y los edificios. La idea ya había sido propuesta en los años 60, pero faltaba el material adecuado para lograr el aumento de temperatura. La empresa israelí Aktar, especializada en superficies particulares, ha sido la encargada de desarrollarlo. Según sus responsables, el proyecto está especialmente indicado para zonas desérticas que tengan mar a menos de 150 kilómetros. Asimismo, añaden, su coste podría alcanzar los 40 millones de euros, aunque no tiene gastos de mantenimiento y es ecológica. En estos momentos se encuentra en fase de experimentación en el desierto del Negev (Israel), y se espera que los resultados lleguen en uno o dos años.



*Basura pasada por agua* en Tel Aviv.  El presidente de Arrow Ecology, una empresa de tratamiento de basuras a base de agua, nos recibe en su despacho, sobre el hedor que desprenden los cientos de toneladas de residuos sólidos procedentes de la cercana Tel Aviv. Por fortuna, su oficina cuenta con ambientador. Una vez dentro, el visitante descubre el centro de operaciones de uno de los sistemas más novedosos de tratamiento de residuos. El agua es protagonista. Pero no necesita sacarse de ningún lado, y aún menos en un país que carece de ella, sino que es generada por la propia basura orgánica. Y el agua es el sistema más barato para separar residuos. Apenas existen sistemas de tratamiento de basuras en el mundo. Sólo Japón y Alemania puede decirse que se dediquen a ello. El resto, más o menos el 95% del planeta, sigue dedicándose a incinerar, como España, explican en la empresa. Y si en este país el precio de la tonelada reciclada se eleva a 70 y 90 euros, Arrow Ecology ofrece un precio imbatible: 15 dólares (9,5 euros) por tonelada. Este sistema puede emplearse además para obtener derechos de emisión en el mercado mundial, explica. Es el sistema más ecológico y rentable que existe a día de hoy en este sector. El año pasado fue el primero en el que la empresa generó beneficios, aunque no quiso dar cifras.

----------


## ben-amar

este otro sobre elahorro del agua.

Agrotechnology > About Us
La Agrotecnología de Israel

La Industria de la Agrotecnología de Israel se caracteriza por la intensidad de la investigación y el desarrollo de sistemas innovadores que, en gran parte, se deriva de la necesidad de superar la escasez de los recursos naturales del país, en particular el agua y la tierra cultivable.

El constante crecimiento de la agrotecnología se debe a la estrecha cooperación entre investigadores, agentes de extensión, los agricultores y las industrias relacionadas con la agricultura. Estos esfuerzos conjuntos han llevado a Israel a los logros y a los métodos avanzados en todas las ramas de la agricultura, y han fomentado un mercado orientado a la agrotecnología, que exporta sus soluciones a  todo el mundo.

El resultado: modernos métodos, sistemas y productos agrícolas, en un país en el cual más de la mitad es desierto.

Agrotecnología en Israel - Sectores - 2005 las ventas de exportación
(En miles de dólares)

Fertilizantes                           710,140
productos químicos             637.934
El agua de riego                   392,105
Semillas                                   62,959
Mecanización                           77,258
Productos veterinarios y
Aditivos para piensos             50,376
Plasticultura                              50,937
El ganado y las aves               14,928
Consultoría y know-how         14,774
Total de                                 1,960,772

La mayoría de las empresas de riego han instalado fabricas en todo el mundo.

Exportación de Agrotecnología por región

Región %

Europa - e.u  -   41,6
Europa Oriental   -  3.3
CEI    - 0,5
América del Norte  -    20,1
Centroamérica     -       0.8
América del Sur    -     18,1
Asia    -     9.0
África -  3.9 
África  del Norte -  0,35
Australia -  2 - 4


Segmentos clave

Agua y Riego

Israel es el pais más avanzado del mundo entre los usuarios de riego agrícola, y más de la mitad de todas las tierras agrícolas son regadas.

Israel se ha ganado una reputación mundial por sus altamente innovadores sistemas de riego.

Israel exporta más del 80% de los productos de este sector.

Israel fue pionera de tecnologías innovadoras de riego, de sistemas y accesorios, tales como el riego por goteo, válvulas automáticas y de control, comunicación y filtración, mini aspersores, y goteros compensados.

Los israelíes han desarrollado sistema de riego por goteo controlados por computadora, ahorrando grandes cantidades de agua y facilitando el suministro de fertilizantes con el riego ("fertigación").

Los sistemas de riego de Israel se utilizan en numerosos países en todo el mundo.

Invernaderos

La necesidad de superar las limitaciones naturales del suelo, el agua, y un duro y, a veces, un difícil clima, ha llevado a Israel a desarrollar sofisticadas tecnologías de invernadero, que son especialmente útiles para los cultivos de alto valor añadido.

Los sistemas de invernadero, en particular esos especializados en películas de plástico y la calefacción, la ventilación, y los sistemas estructurales, permiten a los agricultores israelíes a producir más de 3 millones de rosas por hectárea y por temporada, y un promedio de 300 toneladas de tomates por hectárea y por temporada, cuatro veces el rendimiento en campos abiertos.

----------


## Luján

Muy interesantes estos documentos y gracias por acercarlos al foro, pero estaría bien que pusieras las url (direcciones) de donde los has sacado, Ben-amar

----------


## ben-amar

Eso está hecho, amigo mio; ahí van:
del ultimo post: http://www.google.es/#hl=es&q=sistem...c829af658d10d1

El primero es este: http://www.madrimasd.org/blogs/remta...08/04/30/90452, Perdón, es este: http://www.madrimasd.org/blogs/remta...08/04/30/90452
*José Aguado nació en Madrid en 1950. Se licenció en Ciencias Químicas (Especialidad en Química Industrial) en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid en 1975. ..*.

----------


## ben-amar

Diario LA NACION
Campo
Sábado 15.05.2010
http://www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=199131

Avances del riego en Israel
Experiencia: en una visita a ese país, productores argentinos tomaron contacto con los adelantos técnicos que potenciaron la agricultura intensiva.
Noticias de Campo: anterior | siguiente
Sábado 31 de octubre de 1998 | Publicado en edición impresa 



TEL AVIV (Télam).- La firme voluntad de transformar el desierto en tierras de cultivo intensivo, sumada a la capacidad de los técnicos y a la incorporación de tecnología de punta, como el riego por goteo o por aspersión, permitieron a Israel alcanzar un prestigio internacional por su desarrollo agroindustrial.

La racionalización del aprovechamiento del agua y del suelo constituyen uno de los "milagros" de la agricultura israelí, que en las últimas décadas triplicó el valor real de la producción, utilizando una cantidad similar de agua cada año.

Fue la escasez de recuros hídricos la que obligó a los israelíes a utilizar aguas servidas y depuradas. La estrategia permitió que Israel exporte unas 300.000 toneladas de diferentes productos agropecuarios, por un monto cercano a los 650 millones de dólares anuales.

Gracias a la puesta en funcionamiento de los sistemas de riego Israel se convirtió en el primer país exportador de especies aromáticas, con un volumen de ventas que alcanza los 40 millones de dólares anuales.

No menos significativa es la exportación de flores a países europeos, principalmente Holanda, por un monto cercano a los US$1600 millones anuales.

Por otra parte, la tecnología sofisticada y la genética permitieron obtener una variedad de productos acordes a las exigencias del mercado europeo.
Aprender de la experiencia

Una comitiva integrada por representantes de La Pampa, Misiones, Tierra del Fuego, San Juan y Chubut llegó a Israel esta semana para observar el éxito logrado en cultivos intensivos asistidos con irrigación artificial, que comenzó a extenderse durante la década del setenta.

Entre los beneficios del riego, se destaca que va directo a la raíz, lo que implica liberar el cultivo de malezas, mantiene el suelo seco, ahorra agua, permite realizar un cultivo sin obstáculos y, fundamentalmente, incorporar con la irrigación subterránea los fertilizantes necesarios para que la agricultura sea sustentable.

Si bien el manejo de estos sistemas de riego no resulta difícil para los productores, para su utilización se requieren diseños e instalaciones extremadamente precisas, que contemplen las características de la superficie por regar.
Costos del sistema

Además, este sistema demanda dedicación para lograr óptimos resultados y que se contemplen los problemas de salinidad a largo plazo y los efectos del cultivo controlado.

Los costos del sistema por goteo y microaspersión, en tanto, alcanzan los US$ 1500 y pueden superar los US$ 5000 cuando se incorporan sistemas computadorizados que controlan el riego, los fertilizantes, la humedad del suelo y de la hoja, el crecimiento, la temperatura -en los casos de cultivos bajo invernadero- y verifican la salinidad y calidad de la tierra.

Con el uso de estos sistemas y la capacitación de los productores, Israel avanza en la lucha contra una geografía hostil.

----------


## ben-amar

Diario LA NACION
Campo
Sábado 15.05.2010

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=200106
Breves
Novedoso sistema de riego israelí
Alarma: el II Congreso Forestal Argentino y Latinoamericano celebrado en Posadas advirtió que está en juego el ecosistema de las especies nativas.
Noticias de Campo: anterior | siguiente
Sábado 18 de octubre de 1997 | Publicado en edición impresa 


Un novedoso sistema de riego de origen israelí con la utilización, por primera vez de aguas del río Negro, será puesto en marcha en Carmen de Patagones, tras la firma de un convenio suscripto hoy entre el ministro Hugo Toledo y el secretario económico de la embajada de ese país, Isaac Elias.

La empresa Tahl Consulting Engineers Ltd., de Tel Aviv, será la encargada de implementar el estudio de factibilidad y transparencia de tecnología destinado al desarrollo de 5000 hectáreas de riego en el distrito más austral del la provincia, señaló Toledo durante el acto de rúbrica del acuerdo, que se realizó en la sede de la cartera a su cargo.

"Con la materialización de este proyecto, hemos iniciado el camino para saldar una deuda de honor y un reclamo histórico de los habitantes de esta región, sostuvo el funcionario, quien precisó que "desde principios de siglo se venía solicitando este tipo de acciones, con las que sin duda se otorgará un decisivo impulso al sur bonaerense".

El convenio incluye el relevamiento de antecedentes, estudios básicos, identificación del área, planificación ingenieril, agrícola, transferencia de tecnología y capacitación.

La puesta en marcha del proyecto costará cerca de 75 millones de pesos.
Preocupa el deterioro de los bosques naturales

Alarma: el II Congreso Forestal Argentino y Latinoamericano celebrado en Posadas advirtió que está en juego el ecosistema de las especies nativas.

El grave deterioro de los ecosistemas referidos a la estructura y composición de los bosques nativos fue una de las principales conclusiones del II Congreso Forestal Argentino y Latinoamericano, en el que se analizaron las nuevas tendencias en el orden internacional. El encuentro se desarrolló en Posadas, Misiones, y asistieron 400 participantes que trabajaron en diferentes comisiones.

En la comisión que trató el tema de los bosques nativos y la protección ambiental se concluyó que es alarmante el grado de deterioro de los ecosistemas en lo referente a su estructura y composición, lo que hace peligrar la sustentabilidad y la biodiversidad de los mismos. Por ello, se advirtió a la comunidad que si no se toman medidas urgentes que reviertan esta situación las consecuencias podrían ser irreversibles.

Se recomendaron a los organismos nacionales y provinciales planificaciones para balancear el producto bruto regional con la conservación de los recursos. Asimismo, se solicitó que se agilice el dictado del decreto reglamentario de la ley 13.273/48 (de defensa de la riqueza forestal), el cual prevé el otorgamiento de estímulos para el manejo del bosque nativo, en forma similar a la promoción forestal.
Planteos productivos

En la comisión que encaró el tema de los bosques de cultivo se destacó el papel que éstos tienen en la recuperación ambiental, mediante planteos productivos sustentables. La ganadería y la agricultura, consideraron, pueden ser complementarias de la actividad forestal, planteadas como sistemas integrados en un esquema racional y prioritariamente de producción forestal.

El moderador de la mesa, Héctor Gomis, consideró que deben impulsarse planteos productivos que se fundamenten en la calidad del producto, mejorando las medidas silviculturales necesarias para su instrumentación, ampliando el espectro utilizando especies no tradicionales que apunten a la diversificación de la producción forestal y generando materias primas de alta calidad.

La industria y el comercio fue el tema de otra comisión en la que se señaló el crecimiento de las exportaciones durante los últimos años. Asimismo, se expresó la necesidad de abrir nuevas partidas que permitan diferenciar el tratamiento de los distintos productos de exportación, en tanto que la actual nomenclatura arancelaria está confeccionada en base a una corriente importadora.

La última comisión se encargó de estudiar los aspectos de la política económica y la educación. La conclusión más importante fue la necesidad de definir políticas en ciencia y tecnología, certificación de calidad ambiental y mediciones de sustentabilidad de bosques nativos e implantados.

----------

